# DIY Livewell



## TrevorMcCox (20. Oktober 2020)

Hi Boardies,

ich plane den Bau eines Livewells nach dem Vorbild eines Youtube-Videos und bräuchte euren Input






Da große Kühlboxen in Europa eher weniger verbreitet, recht teuer und ich nicht unter 150 Liter Volumen gehen möchte, suche ich nach Alternativen. Wo bekomme ich Kunststoffboxen in diesen Maßen (Innenmaße min. 90 cm Länge, 35cm Breite, 40cm Höhe) mit Deckelverschluss her? Gibt es vielleicht andere Boxen/Kisten die sich für dieses Projekt zweckentfremden lassen?

Grüße


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Oktober 2020)

Meine Frage wäre, in was für ein Boot soll das Teil rein?


----------



## TrevorMcCox (21. Oktober 2020)

In ein Angelboot


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Oktober 2020)

TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> In ein Angelboot



Und ich dachte in ein Kajak...
Bin dann mal raus, bei solchen Antworten...


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du die Länge nicht unbedingt benötigst, Eurobehälter gibt es auch auf halber Paletten-Größe (80 x 60 cm, Höhe verschieden). Deckel gib es auch dafür.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2020)

TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht andere Boxen/Kisten die sich für dieses Projekt zweckentfremden lassen?



Kannst ja auch ne Alubox nehmen, muss ja keine Zarges (Preis) sein.
Aber in den Maßen bist du da auch bei ca. 150€, selbst bei No Name Produkten.

Vielleicht geht auch sowas, dann hast du aber nicht deine gewünschten Maße, aber einen Tod muss man halt sterben, wenn es billig sein soll.








						Eurobehälter mit Scharnierdeckel ED 86/42 HG | AUER Packaging
					

Eurobehälter mit Scharnierdeckel für besonderen Schutz des Inhalts. Stapelbar · Einfaches Handling · Jetzt günstig online bestellen!




					www.auer-packaging.com
				




Weil ich mit dem Material umgehen kann, würde ich mir so eine Box selbst basteln, aus GFK.
Aber auch hierbei geht schon der Material Preis in Richtung 100-150€, von der Arbeit mal nicht zu reden!

Jürgen

P.S.: da war Hecht 100+ schneller, bzw. ich hab zu langsam geschrieben!


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Oktober 2020)

Von @Taxidermist seinen Aluboxen, man könnte vielleicht auch die Boxen für Gartenkissen dafür verwenden, ob die allerdings wasserdicht sind, wird es bestimmt mehrere Möglichkeiten bei geben.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2020)

Hier, aus GFK:








						Pondlife GFK Messwanne (Koi) Inspektionswanne 100 x 43 x 30 cm
					

Koi bzw. Fischgröße. Maße (Innenseite): 100 x 43 x 30 cm Skala: 0-100 cm Material: GFK Farbe: blau --- ---…




					www.hanako-koi.de
				



Ein Deckel dazu ist schnell selbst gebastelt und der Rand des Behälters taugt sogar um diesen dort mit Scharnieren zu befestigen.
(Scharnier unter dem Rand flächig unterlegen, um die Last zu verteilen, eventuell mit einem Metallstreifen!)

Jürgen


----------



## TrevorMcCox (22. Oktober 2020)

@Taxidermist 
Vielen Dank für den Tip mit der Koi Wanne! Ich habe auch schon überlegt das ganze aus GFK zu fertigen, bin aber zu dem gleichen Schluss gekommen: es ist einfach zu teuer und zu aufwändig. 

Was die Alukisten betrifft bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher. Sicherlich gibt es da einige Anbieter die Kisten in entsprechenden Maßen für unter 100 Euro anbieten aber ob die wirklich dich sind? Kann ich denn so eine Kiste mit Sikaflex Marine abdichten oder wird das nicht funktionieren bei der Wassermenge?

Grüße euer 50er Vergrauler


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Oktober 2020)

So ne Koi-Wanne ist ja übelst teuer - da dürfte es doch eigentlich auch ne ganz normale Mörtelwanne mit Deckel tun?

So etwas:

https://www.bauhaus.info/moertelkuebel-baueimer/deckel-fuer-moertelkasten/p/20415198

Hier auf S. 17 gibt es z. B. einen kranbaren, bezahlbaren Mörtelkasten mit 200 l (allerdings ohne Deckel):

http://produkte.geithundniggl.de/Aktionen/Geith/Herbst-Winter 2019/GN_2019_Herbst-Winter_druck-ohne.pdf

Oder evtl. nen Streugut-Behälter mit Deckel umfunktionieren?

https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Streugutbehaelter-Craemer-210-Liter-schwarz/5650508/artikel.html

Der hätte dann sogar nen Ablauf-Stopfen (diesen ggf. modifizieren, damit das wirklich dicht ist). Wäre dann halt schon wieder teurer.


----------

